# Dubbio su acquisto console



## PippoInzaghi92 (30 Settembre 2013)

Finalmente mi sto decidendo a comprare una console, e sarei più propenso alla PS3. Il dubbio che ho, a prescindere da PS3 o XboX 360, e se è la cosa giusta. Non vorrei comprarla e poi vedere tra un anno o due che non verranno più prodotti giochi all'altezza per queste console, ma solamente per PS4 e XboX One.
Voi che dite? Sinceramente i soldi per le nuove console mi sembrano un pò troppi per adesso..


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Settembre 2013)

C'è così tanta roba da recuperare per PS3 o 360 che non mi preoccuperei del fatto che smettano di curare giochi per esse.
Io ti consiglio una PS3 comunque sia.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (30 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> C'è così tanta roba da recuperare per PS3 o 360 che non mi preoccuperei del fatto che smettano di curare giochi per esse.
> Io ti consiglio una PS3 comunque sia.


Tu dici? Si beh non ha tutti i torti!

E comunque non ho ben capito la cosa dei GB. Cioè, a cosa servono? Quanti sono quelli per non avere problemi ma senza nemmeno spendere troppo?


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Settembre 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Tu dici? Si beh non ha tutti i torti!
> 
> E comunque non ho ben capito la cosa dei GB. Cioè, a cosa servono? Quanti sono quelli per non avere problemi ma senza nemmeno spendere troppo?


Beh ora la PS3 la trovi a 299 euro in bundle con GTA V e Last of Us se non sbaglio ed è la versione con 500 GB credo, quindi tanta roba.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (30 Settembre 2013)

Ma avere 500 Gb a cosa serve? Perchè ho visto anche versioni con 12 se non mi sbaglio. Cosa posso fare in più e in meno?


----------



## tequilad (30 Settembre 2013)

PS4, non ha senso prendere la PS3 a meno che tu non abbia budget limitatissimo...


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (30 Settembre 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> PS4, non ha senso prendere la PS3 a meno che tu non abbia budget limitatissimo...



Beh limitato, vorrei spendere il meno possibile  Ma perchè dici che non ha senso? Perchè adesso faranno tutto per PS4 e nulla di buono per PS3?


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (30 Settembre 2013)

PS3 vai tranquillo.
Ci sono tanti capolavori che puoi recuperare (senza spendere cifre folli), e la console verrà supportata adeguatamente ancora per un paio d'anni.
Potrei farti un elenco di giochi da comprare, e tu ci metteresti mesi e mesi per finirli tutti.
La grandezza dell'hard disk è fondamentale.
Tra installazione dei giochi, demo, aggiornamenti di sistema ... io mi trovo in difficoltà con la versione da 40gb, figurati 12 gb
Comprare quella da 12 per me è una follia! Pensa che solo Battlefield 3 con tutte le espansioni, occupa 11 gb
NON prendere quella da 12!!!!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Settembre 2013)

Per me ha ancora senso comprare una PS3, ci sono infiniti titoli che ormai ti tirano dietro e meritano di essere giocati


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (30 Settembre 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> PS3 vai tranquillo.
> Ci sono tanti capolavori che puoi recuperare (senza spendere cifre folli), e la console verrà supportata adeguatamente ancora per un paio d'anni.
> Potrei farti un elenco di giochi da comprare, e tu ci metteresti mesi e mesi per finirli tutti.
> La grandezza dell'hard disk è fondamentale.
> ...



Ok scartiamo la 12!  Grazie!

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Per me ha ancora senso comprare una PS3, ci sono infiniti titoli che ormai ti tirano dietro e meritano di essere giocati


Non è il passato che mi preoccupa infatti, è il futuro....


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (30 Settembre 2013)

Io ti consiglierei una slim da 120 gb
Non scendere sotto gli 80


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (30 Settembre 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Io ti consiglierei una slim da 120 gb
> Non scendere sotto gli 80



Grazie  Si beh pensavo anche io a sto punto così


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (30 Settembre 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Grazie  Si beh pensavo anche io a sto punto così



Dimmi che tipo di giochi ti piacciono. Fammi degl esempi

- - - Aggiornato - - -



PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Grazie  Si beh pensavo anche io a sto punto così



Mi sono informato e pare che siano fuori produzione


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (30 Settembre 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Dimmi che tipo di giochi ti piacciono. Fammi degl esempi



Beh innanzitutto volevo prendere Pes o Fifa, insomma giochi di calcio di sicuro. Anche di auto, del tipo Formula Uno e Gran Turismo. Non impazzisco per i giochi di azione, ma qualcuno vorrei provarlo di sicuro come GTA V.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (30 Settembre 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Beh innanzitutto volevo prendere Pes o Fifa, insomma giochi di calcio di sicuro. Anche di auto, del tipo Formula Uno e Gran Turismo. Non impazzisco per i giochi di azione, ma qualcuno vorrei provarlo di sicuro come GTA V.



Compra la console.
Poi contattami quando ce l'avrai.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (30 Settembre 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Compra la console.
> Poi contattami quando ce l'avrai.



 Certo! Si parla comunque di fine anno, cioè dovrei prima prendere la borsa di studio. Ma sono veramente intenzionato questa volta.


----------



## cris (30 Settembre 2013)

per il futuro, ovviamente nel giro di un anno dall'uscita della nuova generazione, i nuovi giochi cominceranno a scarseggiare.

Per il passato, hai talmente tanti gioconi da recuperare che ti potrebbero impegnare 2-3 anni per farli tutti, tra i vari gta, assassin creed, red dead redemption, forza motorsport/gran turismo, hitman e decine di altri titoloni enormi


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (30 Settembre 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> per il futuro, ovviamente nel giro di un anno dall'uscita della nuova generazione, i nuovi giochi cominceranno a scarseggiare.



Mi preoccupa questo. Non vorrei spendere tanto (perchè per me è tanto anche 200 euro) e poi non avere titoli all'altezza i prossimi anni...


----------



## cris (30 Settembre 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Mi preoccupa questo. Non vorrei spendere tanto (perchè per me è tanto anche 200 euro) e poi non avere titoli all'altezza i prossimi anni...



eh, allora non farlo se pensi al "futuro"... e scontato che poi gradualmente i titoloni saranno prevalentemente su nuova generazione.

Daltro canto, il "passato" è gran cosa, ci saran na 50ina di gioconi a cui giocare assolutamente usciti negli ultimi anni, la scelta ludica per PS3/Xbox 360 è praticamente immensa.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (30 Settembre 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> eh, allora non farlo se pensi al "futuro"... e scontato che poi gradualmente i titoloni saranno prevalentemente su nuova generazione.



Mh si infatti, ma penso che certi titoli come Pes o Fifa continueranno ad uscire ancora per PS3 almeno per 3-4 anni. Così come è stato per la PS2, che fino all'anno scorso avevo trovato PES 2013.


----------



## cris (30 Settembre 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Mh si infatti, ma penso che certi titoli come Pes o Fifa continueranno ad uscire ancora per PS3 almeno per 3-4 anni. Così come è stato per la PS2, che fino all'anno scorso avevo trovato PES 2013.



ah, vabbe.. ma se ti piacciono quelli, ok, non è che siano sti gioconi che si rinnovano molto tra ps3 e ps4...


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (30 Settembre 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> ah, vabbe.. ma se ti piacciono quelli, ok, non è che siano sti gioconi che si rinnovano molto..



In parte si, stravedo per i giochi di calcio quindi mi interessano molto. Ma vorrei ovviamente non restare isolato quando nei prossimi anni usciranno titoli interessanti, anche al di fuori dal genere sportivo. Tu pensi che un gioco ad esempio del 2014, o del 2015, verrà fatto anche per PS3 o solamente per PS4? Ne sapete sicuramente più di me!


----------



## cris (30 Settembre 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> In parte si, stravedo per i giochi di calcio quindi mi interessano molto. Ma vorrei ovviamente non restare isolato quando nei prossimi anni usciranno titoli interessanti, anche al di fuori dal genere sportivo. Tu pensi che un gioco ad esempio del 2014, o del 2015, verrà fatto anche per PS3 o solamente per PS4? Ne sapete sicuramente più di me!



secondo me, solo nuova generazione. soprattutto i gioconi top gamma.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (30 Settembre 2013)

Ecco... Si tratta comunque di un acquisto che vorrei fare per fine anno, o inizio del 2014. Faranno qualche offerta magari per PS4 e allora vedrò bene come fare 

Una cosa mi chiedo, visto che non ho mai avuto a che fare con queste console. I GB presenti nelle console, servono ai giochi? Nel senso che un gioco che io compro poi devo installarlo, e questo usa i GB della console?


----------



## Jino (30 Settembre 2013)

Faccio una domanda, con la PS4 è possibile giocare ai giochi della 3? 

Perchè se cosi fosse buttati già sulla 4, hai tantissimi giochi da recuperare delle 3 e hai già in mano le potenzialità per i giochi della 4.

Se cosi non fosse prendi la 3, che io ho preso un anno fa e ho avuto tantissimi giochi stupendi a cui giocare.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (30 Settembre 2013)

La PS4 è retrocompatibile, ma solo via cloud


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (30 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Faccio una domanda, con la PS4 è possibile giocare ai giochi della 3?
> 
> Perchè se cosi fosse buttati già sulla 4, hai tantissimi giochi da recuperare delle 3 e hai già in mano le potenzialità per i giochi della 4.
> 
> Se cosi non fosse prendi la 3, che io ho preso un anno fa e ho avuto tantissimi giochi stupendi a cui giocare.



Si beh hai ragione! Grazie per i consigli


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (30 Settembre 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Si beh hai ragione! Grazie per i consigli



Ho trovato uno dalle tue parti che vende la PS3 40 gb a 75 euro
Bah ... io proverei a contattarlo, anche se mi puzza un pò di fregatura eheheh


----------



## Jino (30 Settembre 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> La PS4 è retrocompatibile, ma solo via cloud



Cioè!?


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (30 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Cioè!?



Cioè non legge fisicamente i giochi ps3
Lui tramite PS4, via internet, potrà acquistare giochi PS1, PS2, PS3 e giocarli in streaming con gaikai


----------



## Jino (30 Settembre 2013)

Ma che senso ha che non possa leggere i giochi PS3?! Io non capisco...


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (30 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma che senso ha che non possa leggere i giochi PS3?! Io non capisco...



Non è il lettore del disco a fare questo lavoro,
La PS4 ha un'architettura diversa dalla PS3, simile a quella di un pc.
Il che significa che avrebbe dovuto disporre di un emulatore per far eseguire i giochi ps3. Quindi un hardware più potente.
Insomma, l'avresti pagata enormemente di più.


----------



## Jino (30 Settembre 2013)

Questo è il motivo per cui la 4 la prenderò tra un'era. Oggettivamente che senso ha spendere 400 euro di console ora come ora? Non puoi leggere i giochi della PS3, ne sono usciti e ne usciranno di belli della 3, i giochi costeranno tutti tanto della 4, in pochi l'avranno. bah.


----------



## tequilad (1 Ottobre 2013)

Certo, potresti recuperare tanti vecchi giochi, se è questo ciò che cerchi...ma io prenderei sempre una cosa ancora top gamma nel futuro che una cosa già "vecchia"...


----------



## Sesfips (1 Ottobre 2013)

Beh, dipende cosa cerchi.
Tra 1-2 anni giochi belli per ps3 e xbox 360 non ne usciranno più. Se vuoi giocare a giochi "vecchi", e vuoi recuperare con quelli già usciti, allora scegli le vecchie console (io ti consiglio xbox, mi son sempre trovato bene). Altrimenti, aspetta un pò e prendi le next gen, anche se la spesa sarà molto più onerosa.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (1 Ottobre 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Certo, potresti recuperare tanti vecchi giochi, se è questo ciò che cerchi...ma io prenderei sempre una cosa ancora top gamma nel futuro che una cosa già "vecchia"...



Si hai ragione, ma costa troppo  

Si dai, prendo la PS3 comunque. Ci sono moltissimi bei giochi anche di qualche anno fa che vorrei provare e inoltre penso che qualche altro gioco uscirà per questa console.


----------



## Fabriman94 (1 Ottobre 2013)

Per PS3 devono ancora uscire altri titoloni, come Beyond Two Souls (8 di questo mese) e Rain (il 2)


----------



## Butcher (1 Ottobre 2013)

La PS3 già vince di per sé avendo God of War e The Last of Us.


----------



## Bawert (2 Ottobre 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> La PS3 già vince di per sé avendo God of War e The Last of Us.



e Uncharted...


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (2 Ottobre 2013)

Si si infatti sono ben convinto di prendere la PS3 

Ma poi scusate, un informazione, posso anche vederci film? Ad esempio da chiavetta?


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (2 Ottobre 2013)

Certo che si
Tranne i file file mkv
Puoi anche creare un collegamento tra ps3 ed il pc, ed avere cartelle condivise


----------



## Graxx (2 Ottobre 2013)

sarei interessato anche io...però voglio capire una cosa...compro qst ps3 con 500gb di hd ok??? che ci metto su questo hd...cioè i giochi che compro li scarico sull'hd e non uso più il cd...scarico giochi da internet e li metto direttamente sull'hd...scusate l'ignoranza ma davvero non ci capisco tanto...


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (2 Ottobre 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Certo che si
> Tranne i file file mkv
> Puoi anche creare un collegamento tra ps3 ed il pc, ed avere cartelle condivise



Ah gli mkv no?? Ma non fa anche da lettore Blu Ray?


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (2 Ottobre 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Ah gli mkv no?? Ma non fa anche da lettore Blu Ray?



Appunto.
Gli mkv sono i file pirata dei bluray
Sony non ha di certo interesse a promuovere qualcosa che vada contro i propri interessi

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Graxx ha scritto:


> sarei interessato anche io...però voglio capire una cosa...compro qst ps3 con 500gb di hd ok??? che ci metto su questo hd...cioè i giochi che compro li scarico sull'hd e non uso più il cd...scarico giochi da internet e li metto direttamente sull'hd...scusate l'ignoranza ma davvero non ci capisco tanto...



Ci metti dentro i giochi che ti puoi comprare online direttamente dallo store
Ci metti dentro le installazioni dei giochi che ti compri in negozio, quindi le copie fisiche (non è che lo installi e poi butti il cd eh ... ti servirà sempre per giocare)
Ci metti dentro le demo
Ci metti dentro i film che ti scarichi
Ci metti dentro le canzoni
Ci metti dentro un sacco di cose


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (2 Ottobre 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Appunto.
> Gli mkv sono i file pirata dei bluray
> Sony non ha di certo interesse a promuovere qualcosa che vada contro i propri interessi


Ahah beh si ovvio  Grazie!


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (2 Ottobre 2013)

Ma invece un'altra domanda. Ci sono problemi con la Tv? Io ho un Philiphs 32 pollici LCD con HDReady... Dovrebbe andar bene senza problemi vero??


----------



## Bawert (2 Ottobre 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Ma invece un'altra domanda. Ci sono problemi con la Tv? Io ho un Philiphs 32 pollici LCD con HDReady... Dovrebbe andar bene senza problemi vero??



Io ho un Telefunken e va alla grande


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (2 Ottobre 2013)

Bawert ha scritto:


> Io ho un Telefunken e va alla grande



Ahahah ok  Intendevo comunque se ci sono particolari parametri per l'HD o non so altro..


----------



## neversayconte (7 Ottobre 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Finalmente mi sto decidendo a comprare una console, e sarei più propenso alla PS3. Il dubbio che ho, a prescindere da PS3 o XboX 360, e se è la cosa giusta. Non vorrei comprarla e poi vedere tra un anno o due che non verranno più prodotti giochi all'altezza per queste console, ma solamente per PS4 e XboX One.
> Voi che dite? Sinceramente i soldi per le nuove console mi sembrano un pò troppi per adesso..



Spero che non hai già acquistato niente. 
SU mediaword c'è lo svuotatutto: Xbox 250 GB +Fifa 14 a 179 euro.!! L'ho appena ordinata


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (12 Ottobre 2013)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Spero che non hai già acquistato niente.
> SU mediaword c'è lo svuotatutto: Xbox 250 GB +Fifa 14 a 179 euro.!! L'ho appena ordinata



No no aspetto ancora fino a dicembre, inizio gennaio


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (16 Novembre 2013)

Ripesco il topic per chiedere una cosa.

Conviene comprare una PS3 da 500 Gb oppure una da 12 GB e poi comprare a parte l'Hard Disk esterno anche da 250 GB?


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (16 Novembre 2013)

La seconda che hai detto.
Domanda: ma tu saresti in grado di montarlo senza rompere la console?


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (16 Novembre 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> La seconda che hai detto.
> Domanda: ma tu saresti in grado di montarlo senza rompere la console?



Leggendo in internet dicono che serve un semplice cacciavite ed è fatta... Non so chiedevo


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Novembre 2013)

sono ancora in dubbio.. sti 100 eurelli sono tanta roba di differenza ..


----------



## Livestrong (17 Novembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> sono ancora in dubbio.. sti 100 eurelli sono tanta roba di differenza ..



Quanta gente conosci con xbox? Sicuramente molto meno rispetto a ps4. Sfrutteresti l'online molto meno


----------



## Jino (17 Novembre 2013)

Poi, oltretutto l'online xbox credo proprio rimanga a pagamento, no?


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (17 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Poi, oltretutto l'online xbox credo proprio rimanga a pagamento, no?



Si


----------



## Doctore (17 Novembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> sono ancora in dubbio.. sti 100 eurelli sono tanta roba di differenza ..


la microzoz non ha nemmeno giustificato questi 100 euro di differenza...
Ti faccio spendere 100 euro in piu perche...?!


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Novembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> la microzoz non ha nemmeno giustificato questi 100 euro di differenza...
> *Ti faccio spendere 100 euro in piu perche...?!*



....c'è il mitico Kinect incluso,no?


----------



## Doctore (17 Novembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> ....c'è il mitico Kinect incluso,no?


----------



## Sesfips (17 Novembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> ....c'è il mitico Kinect incluso,no?



Esattamente.
Sai che roba 'sto Kinect, 100 euro in più per 'sto affare. Che se lo tengano.


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Quanta gente conosci con xbox? Sicuramente molto meno rispetto a ps4. Sfrutteresti l'online molto meno



Si però ho provato i 2 online e quello dell xbox è avanti 10 anni ...


----------



## Miro (18 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Poi, oltretutto l'online xbox credo proprio rimanga a pagamento, no?



Anche l'online di PS4 è a pagamento.


----------



## Fabriman94 (18 Novembre 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Anche l'online di PS4 è a pagamento.


Però dovrebbe, anzi deve, offrire un online perfetto con server sicuri (nel playstation network ci sono stati molti fatti riguardanti furti di account) e possibilmente mantenere l'instant game collection. Se realizzano queste due cose, sarebbe l'ennesima vittoria di Sony.


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Novembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Però dovrebbe, anzi deve, offrire un online perfetto con server sicuri (nel playstation network ci sono stati molti fatti riguardanti furti di account) e possibilmente mantenere l'instant game collection. Se realizzano queste due cose, sarebbe l'ennesima vittoria di Sony.



A sentire Sony,questo è il motivo per cui ora è solo a pagamento.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Novembre 2013)

Ho abbandonato ormai da oltre un anno il console gaming...

- troppo dispendioso (col pc per ovvi motivi si gioca gratis, oppure si comprano license key a prezzi ridotti o si compra solo quando si vuole andare on line... quindi massima scelta)
- la next gen in realtà è già old gen (col pc invece puoi restare sempre al passo con i tempi cambiando un anno la scheda video, dopo un po' il processore, ecc...)


----------



## admin (22 Novembre 2013)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ho abbandonato ormai da oltre un anno il console gaming...
> 
> - troppo dispendioso (col pc per ovvi motivi si gioca gratis, oppure si comprano license key a prezzi ridotti o si compra solo quando si vuole andare on line... quindi massima scelta)
> - la next gen in realtà è già old gen (col pc invece puoi restare sempre al passo con i tempi cambiando un anno la scheda video, dopo un po' il processore, ecc...)



Vero per i costi e per l'hardware (che comunque credo sia abbastanza relativo).

Però i grandissimi titoli su pc non escono


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Novembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vero per i costi e per l'hardware (che comunque credo sia abbastanza relativo).
> 
> Però i grandissimi titoli su pc non escono



guarda, anche questo è relativo... ormai i titoli sono nel 90% dei casi multi piattaforma e se devo perdermi Uncharted o Killzone non ne faccio un dramma. Soprattutto se posso godermi Crysis 3, Dead Space, Watch Dogs, GTA V (che uscirà) e tanti altri top game.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (1 Dicembre 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Finalmente mi sto decidendo a comprare una console, e sarei più propenso alla PS3. Il dubbio che ho, a prescindere da PS3 o XboX 360, e se è la cosa giusta. Non vorrei comprarla e poi vedere tra un anno o due che non verranno più prodotti giochi all'altezza per queste console, ma solamente per PS4 e XboX One.
> Voi che dite? Sinceramente i soldi per le nuove console mi sembrano un pò troppi per adesso..



Comprata oggi pomeriggio la PS3!! PS3 da 500GB, Fifa 14 e GTA V a 299 euro!


----------



## admin (1 Dicembre 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Comprata oggi pomeriggio la PS3!! PS3 da 500GB, Fifa 14 e GTA V a 299 euro!



Bravo! 

Vedrai che tra un pò i giochi di calcio li butterai nel secchio (sono i giochi peggiori su console) e ti dedicherai ai grandi titoli dell'ormai "vecchia" generazione.

In questo topic li trovi tutti o quasi --)h ttp://www.milanworld.net/i-migliori-giochi-per-ps3-esclusive-e-multi-voti-vt12831.html#post340141


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (1 Dicembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bravo!
> 
> Vedrai che tra un pò i giochi di calcio li butterai nel secchio (sono i giochi peggiori su console) e ti dedicherai ai grandi titoli dell'ormai "vecchia" generazione.
> 
> In questo topic li trovi tutti o quasi --)h ttp://www.milanworld.net/i-migliori-giochi-per-ps3-esclusive-e-multi-voti-vt12831.html#post340141



Certo! Con calma e pazienza proverò tutti i grandi classici di questa generazione che purtroppo non ho potuto comprare da subito


----------



## Doctore (1 Dicembre 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Comprata oggi pomeriggio la PS3!! PS3 da 500GB, Fifa 14 e GTA V a 299 euro!


sei pazzo!
c e la ps4!


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (1 Dicembre 2013)

Si ma non mi va di spendere 400 euro e non poter giocare a tutti i giochi PS3 di cui ho sempre sentito parlare ma non ho mai provato. Con calma voglio recuperare tutti i grandi classici di questa generazione che ho saltato purtroppo.


----------



## Doctore (1 Dicembre 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Si ma non mi va di spendere 400 euro e non poter giocare a tutti i giochi PS3 di cui ho sempre sentito parlare ma non ho mai provato. Con calma voglio recuperare tutti i grandi classici di questa generazione che ho saltato purtroppo.


Scherzavo pippo ovviamente 
Diciamo che se ero al posto tuo andavo su ps4 diretto senza pensarci anche perche a quanto pare anche giochi come fifa sono un altra cosa sulla next generation...
Ovvio che c e sempre tempo per comprarti la ps4


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (1 Dicembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Scherzavo pippo ovviamente
> Diciamo che se ero al posto tuo andavo su ps4 diretto senza pensarci anche perche a quanto pare anche giochi come fifa sono un altra cosa sulla next generation...
> Ovvio che c e sempre tempo per comprarti la ps4


----------

